

Ask HN: As a marketer, how can I determine the quality/ability of programmers? - austenallred


======
lutusp
The simple answer -- as a "marketer", and without special skills, you can't.
Programming knowledge per se is not a measure of programming skill or ability.
There are plenty of programmers who understand programming but can't produce
reliable code. There are others who might be able to program but who lack the
ability to understand, design and then complete an assigned programming
project.

The above means there are programmers who can pass a programming-related
entrance exam, but who simply aren't productive.

